# FS:180 Gallon Full Setup



## Chassan

Dear members 
Sadly my landlord has given me a weeks ultimatum my big tank or I move out which i can't afford with exams next weeks so I have to sell my 180 with two Eheim professional 3 canister filters perfect condition and comes with four pumps and stones and jäger big heater and large power heads for current two of them in tank , of coarse the tank comes with stand , 3 doors and comes with marine land glass covers for top and a canopy hood to hide and house lighting and lids spring activated ! Oh and the light is a three type marine land 6 foot with 8 cooling fans and LED blue and moon and white bright !
Sick deal I have put in so much time and money in my tank 
Also currently the tank is housing a stingray hybrid couple ,large friendly MBU puffer , large indo datniod , African pike ,NGT datniod ,Silver Aro,and couple young ones. I would Prefer to sell altogether but open to all offers for tank and equipment 2000 , Filters were 5-600 , open to negotiation since it must be out soon


----------



## Chassan

If anyone wants pics if fish lemme no got sick pics of all


----------



## Chassan

This light cost me cashhh! So it is a good deal lol buncha great stuff less than 6 mo. It's actually a coralfe huge long one ! My bad so corallife 6 feet min light system







Also I have so much equipment tests meters and bla bla about three cupboards like this full ! Light is heavy cant get great pic lol


----------



## Chassan

BUMP plz guys I don't want to be forced out started summer semester today  all good equip and healthy active fish I should post pics once I'm back today


----------



## Chassan

Bump bump deals on more than one thing


----------



## Steve

Wish I had the cash and space for something like this! Sucha beautiful tank. GL selling this!


----------



## Chassan

Thank u so much  I hope fish also find a good home


----------



## Master wilkins

You might think about getting a friend, pet store, or a fellow BCA member to house the fish for you/sell the fish while you keep the tank empty and clean at your place now. Then he cant evict you and you will still have your tank, as well as maybe get your fish back when you find a new place.


----------



## Chassan

That's a really good idea if it has to come to it ! Lets wait and see and offers , talking to my LL now


----------



## Chassan

I live downtown anyone live here ? If it Comes to it


----------



## Master wilkins

If you don't find any people to temporarily house the fish for you, try Island Pets Unlimited in burnaby. At the very least they can sell them off for you or give you store credit.


----------



## Chassan

GreAt thank u agian ! Great help


----------



## Chassan

African Odeo pike







MBU puffer (friendly with every fish for all this time)


----------



## Chassan

Rays(hybrid female ,ten spot male)


----------



## Chassan

Small nice aro and nGTs







Camel indo


----------



## Chassan




----------



## Adz1

If it comes to it I could house you aros and dats in my 250g for you for a while...

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chassan

Great thanks for the offer if I can't sell them I would consider that !


----------



## Chassan

No one wants a mbu puffer healthy and lives with rays as well as other fish come on members:?!


----------



## Chassan

BUMP! The African Odeo pike is so active jumps at anything food anytime and personally I love this guy except they eat non stop lol


----------



## Chassan

Bump! 1800


----------



## Chassan

Bump !



















Come on people ! Sick deal !


----------



## Chassan




----------



## Chassan

Bump ! Bump!
View attachment 16954

Lowered price! Whole setup


----------



## Chassan

Come on people Eheim pro 3e filters are monsters both filters cost me 1200 I'm selling the whole setup tank 2000 with marine land and Coralife and Hagen equipment nothing else !


----------



## Chassan

I would have jumped on this deAl. Seriously


----------



## Chassan

Bump..


----------



## JUICE

Chassan said:


> Bump..
> View attachment 16969
> View attachment 16970
> View attachment 16971


Ppl can be cheap on this site. , only looking for good deals. , this is a smoking deal buddy. Just bad timing. Summer is a hard time to sell.


----------



## Chassan

I know  it is a good deal well I have a month now hopefully enough time...


----------



## YellowTail

Cash and space... same problem I got.

The limited space I have at my house would only allow for a 4-footer tank... that or we end up sitting on the floor! :lol: LOL

GOODLUCK, BUDDY!


----------



## Chassan

Thanks bud, yeah I know what u mean I lived in a one bedroom with a 120 gal and it was like I was living in the tank


----------



## Chassan

Male stingray SOLD
NGT datniods SOLD
Tank setup and equipment still up for grabs really good deal !
Mbu puffer
African Odeo pike 
Indo dat
Female hybrid ray 
Pike chilid two spot


----------



## Chassan

BUMP 
Bump plz come on equipment and tank stand canopy and setup still for sale bump 1800


----------



## Chassan

Bump !!!! Bump!


----------



## mrbob

Really sweet deal seen this setup! reputable seller don't hesitate to buy! like new condition!! very healthy fish!!!


----------



## Chassan

Thank you ! Enjoy ! Post some pics when settled


----------



## Chassan

Bump bump bump ppl


----------



## Chassan

Without the canopy and hood just glass sealed op


----------



## Chassan

6X2X2 dimensions ! BUMP BUmP
My mbu puffer free with tank come on people ,


----------



## Chassan

All fish come on mbu indo hybrid female ray and African Odeo and star pike


----------



## Chassan

Bump bump taking any offers


----------



## Diztrbd1

I know you're in a hurry to get rid of this, but please keep your bumps to once every 24 hours unless replying to somebody .....as per the classified rules. Also the rule state need to include a price ......ads cannot be just open to offers. Please include a asking price so your ad so it doesnt get removed.
thanks for your prompt attention.


----------



## Chassan

Oh okay yeah sorry I'm in a hurry trying to find good home , asking price is 1800 for all in setup


----------



## Chassan

Once agian I mean 1800 with the fish as well if just tank and stand 1300


----------



## Dylan

Hey would you sell the filter seperatley? Thanks.


----------



## Chassan

No sorry it's 1800 for the whole setup and bunch of extra filters and etc lights ac filters and magnum hang on filters and all meds and test bottles and meters marine land and Hagen extras so basically everything involving fish


----------



## Chassan

Bump!! 1800 for everything







180 gallons 6 by 2


----------



## Chassan

1800 for tank setup plus an extra Eheim filter free


----------



## Chassan

Bump bump bump  come on all this for 1800 help me out someone and its a beautiful setup


----------



## Chassan

180 Us gal Tank
Stand dark oak with center braces 
Glass lids marine land 
Coralife led cfl lighting with moon 
Hood/canopy dark oak
Eheim professional 3 filters 2+
Jäger heater 
Air pumps etc.
Aqua clear 110
Magnum hang on filter 
Sink hose connector 20 Feet
Vacuum/clamps 
API testing agents all of them 
Fish medication 
And bunch of other stuff 


And the fish !!


----------



## mrbob

bump for good deal!! umm why you in Vancouver island forum? you're in Vancouver! maybe mistake?


----------



## Chassan

Yes it is a mistake , I'm in downtown Vancouver people , Any ideas on how to change it ?
Thanks


----------



## Chassan

Bump! Pic of Odeo pike what a beast


----------



## Chassan

Mbu found a home in Alberta


----------



## Chassan

Bump now the tank as I said goes with fish and everything


----------



## Chassan

1500 for whole tank setup ! And fish left ! Com on ? Bump bump


----------



## Chassan

1500 is only what I paid for my filters included come on


----------



## mrbob

Do you have it on craigslist?? this is a nice set don't know why you still have!!


----------



## Chassan

No not on Craigslist ... Maybe I should


----------



## sakurachan1

Super nice deal! would've jumped on it if I wasn't waiting for my basement to be completed D:


----------



## justmonsterfish

You have a pm.


----------



## Chassan

Yes I know guys still nothing well whole setup with hybrid ray indo dat and others for 1300


----------



## Chassan

Bump bump 1300! less if u can pick up !


----------



## Chassan

Bump help a member out if anyone knows or needs anything ? 
Bump


----------



## Chassan

1000 for the whole setup... That's what I paid for only filters..


----------



## mrbob

pm sent.............


----------



## Chassan

Great ! So bump bump fish left hybrid female ray and indo dat and pike chilid need to go ASAP


----------



## Chassan

Bump 1000!


----------



## mrbob

that was a nice offer and what you said about me! Thank you we may have a deal?


----------



## Chassan

Yes I would love both rays to stay together too I really believe now seeing my female she actually got weird and sad and not eating as much as before ever since we moved the male from her ?! Plz text or call me 778-837-3319 so we can finalize everything il remove listin


----------



## Chassan

Bump bump ?? Any offers accepted


----------



## Smiladon

pm sent


----------



## Chassan

900 for all included bump bump


----------



## Robin F

PM Sent. Thanks


----------



## Chassan

800 for everything ! This is a steal come on help some out out ! That's with all equipment and hybrid female ray and fish and equipment 


Chassan said:


> 180 Us gal Tank
> Stand dark oak with center braces
> Glass lids marine land
> Coralife led cfl lighting with moon
> Hood/canopy dark oak
> Eheim professional 3 filters 2+
> Jäger heater
> Air pumps etc.
> Aqua clear 110
> Magnum hang on filter
> Sink hose connector 20 Feet
> Vacuum/clamps
> API testing agents all of them
> Fish medication
> And bunch of other stuff
> 
> Bump bump


----------



## Chassan

Bump 800 for all bump


----------



## bunnyrabbit

pm sent. Thanks


----------



## Chassan

Setup now 700 guys that's a steal for this equipment and deal, and also everyone who pmd I can't deliver so pick up for 700 everything ! 
Bump bump


----------



## monkE

amazing deal for $700! wish i could man, this is a steal


----------



## AWW

Your killing the sale of my 120 with a price that low! Someone buy this tank!!!!!!!!!!!! up there with one of the best deals i have seen on bca.....


----------



## mrbob

OK done you're killing me I have to take this deal lol PM sent...............


----------



## Immus21

mrbob said:


> OK done you're killing me I have to take this deal lol PM sent...............


Good call Bob!


----------



## Chassan

Thanks guys. Pending sale! 
Yes I know such a steal ! I have no idea how it even lasted this long ! I came to the conclusion in summer Vancouver people hate sitting at home watching beautiful fish


----------



## gklaw

mrbob said:


> OK done you're killing me I have to take this deal lol PM sent...............


Good think you took that. Or I will have another empty tank sitting in my car port :lol:

I custom built that canopy. Cost a good chunk of that $700


----------



## MOLOTO

If I had the space, I would have bought this too. Not sure if my floor joints would support another fully loaded 180g tank?


----------



## Chassan

Bump bump ! Still up for 700 sale for everything included ! Including the twist and lock UV filter for the Eheim pro now too with new bulb


----------



## Chassan

Pending sale


----------



## mrbob

Got this bad boy home! Thanks Chasan for the smoking deal! wasn't planning on buying a bigger tank but couldn't stand seeing this deal offered at such a low price anymore and nobody grabbing it so!! its in the middle of my living room ...LOL Have to take down my 135 hagen and exchange everything today! a lot of work!! so now to sell my 135 and stand!! LOL

Thanks again Chassan!


----------



## endler

Nice!! Congratulations..time for a planted 180gallon????????????? 
Bob post sum pics!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

